# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Hideaway reunion

## phil62

You meet the nicest people at Bananiers. Haven't seen these 3 together in many years.

----------


## cec1

Classic!

----------


## JEK

Marvelous!

----------


## KevinS

Memories…

----------


## Hawke

Going back so many years. The Hideaway was always our favorite spot. The people, the service, the happiness and the vanilla rum. Kept arriving until you left. Hope Andy is enjoying his new life.

----------


## NancySC

Great to see them again !

----------


## seasalt

> You meet the nicest people at Bananiers. Haven't seen these 3 together in many years.



It was super special to observe the joy of Hideaway guys seeing Amy last night. There were hugs, kisses, cheers, smiles, laughs and more hugs.

----------


## GramChop

> It was super special to observe the joy of Hideaway guys seeing Amy last night. There were hugs, kisses, cheers, smiles, laughs and more hugs.



What a grand visual, Seasalt!  I remember many dinners at Andys where, whether or not she was in their section, they saw to Amys every need with great happiness. Shes got that way about her.

----------


## seasalt

> What a grand visual, Seasalt!  I remember many dinners at Andys where, whether or not she was in their section, they saw to Amys every need with great happiness. Shes got that way about her.



Sweet Caroline was in the air 😎

----------


## GramChop

> Sweet Caroline was in the air 



Ahhh….the icing on the profiteroles! :Big Grin:

----------

